
Here's an OPML file with 101 of the most popular web design blogs to follow - dattard21
https://www.dart-creations.com/web-design/opinion/web-design-blogs.html
======
dattard21
You can just import this file into Feedly or your favourite feed reader and
then use it to skim through to the best web design articles of the day.

Includes sites such as Fast.Co, CreativeBlog, CSS-Tricks, SitePoint,
WebDesignerDepot and other major web design influencers.

